# Inviting friends to attend church...when they are not geographically close



## Theoretical (Apr 14, 2009)

For this thread I'm especially talking about non-Christians and very lapsed Christians (if at all).

The one dynamic of a night law school program is that many people come from across the DFW metroplex from 30-40 miles or more roundtrip, especially West and North, whereas I live and attend church to the East of the school. When there's 50-50 odds (if not worse) that some of these folks might not wake up from their hangover until noon, how should one approach suggesting they go to a church? Especially for the more outright skeptical, I'd be shocked for them to agree to go more than an hour away from their home just to come to my church. I'll offer but wouldn't expect an affirmative.

Should I suggest and offer to attend with them at a PCA/OPC church over in their area for the first few visits? Any suggestions?


----------



## Rich Koster (Apr 14, 2009)

Theoretical said:


> For this thread I'm especially talking about non-Christians and very lapsed Christians (if at all).
> 
> The one dynamic of a night law school program is that many people come from across the DFW metroplex from 30-40 miles or more roundtrip, especially West and North, whereas I live and attend church to the East of the school. When there's 50-50 odds (if not worse) that some of these folks might not wake up from their hangover until noon, how should one approach suggesting they go to a church? Especially for the more outright skeptical, I'd be shocked for them to agree to go more than an hour away from their home just to come to my church. I'll offer but wouldn't expect an affirmative.
> 
> Should I suggest and offer to attend with them at a PCA/OPC church over in their area for the first few visits? Any suggestions?



Wake them up at 9, feed them a good breakfast while they are healing from their hangover and tell them about the Lord while enjoying it with them. Then you might bring them to a solid Reformed meeting to answer some questions you provoke over breakfast.


----------



## Theoretical (Apr 14, 2009)

Rich Koster said:


> Theoretical said:
> 
> 
> > For this thread I'm especially talking about non-Christians and very lapsed Christians (if at all).
> ...


What a great idea! I'm genuinely intrigued. 

Has anyone done this sort of thing and how might you suggest running this sort of thing by one's session?


----------



## Theoretical (Apr 15, 2009)

Bump.

Has anyone else out there done this sort of thing (Rich's idea) in a spread-out area? If so, what are some suggestions for implementing it?

What potential pitfalls are there that I may not see? (I'll deal with one - no I'm not going to fix a girl breakfast at her apartment just the two of us, don't worry)

If this cuts one off too much from your own local church to do this where the person would be willing to go local to him/her but not to your distant church, what if any alternatives should be undertaken to reach these folks in this manner?

For the particular context (law school class), I'm one of the few Christians that's active within the community of the law school and definitely the only Reformed one.


----------



## Idelette (Apr 15, 2009)

Does your church or any of the other churches have an evening service? We have an evening service....and honestly, that's usually been when I can get some unbelievers to come visit!


----------



## Montanablue (Apr 15, 2009)

In His Grip said:


> Does your church or any of the other churches have an evening service? We have an evening service....and honestly, that's usually been when I can get some unbelievers to come visit!



Yeah, a lot of my friends are attached to their sleep in the mornings, so I've had more success with the evening service too. As well, in the evening, you could always invite them out to your place for a supper afterwards - could be a good opportunity to talk about the service. Or, you could invite them to a late lunch/coffee and then go to the service. I think it always works well (at least for me) to make an invitation that includes a meal/coffee. That way your friend feels that you actually want to spend time with _them_ as opposed to just hauling them to your religious service.


----------



## Theoretical (Apr 15, 2009)

There is an evening service I do attend and may have more success with, especially since there is some good preaching there, so that is a good starting point. It might be especially sound for for the more hung-over (bad) or night owls (which there are several, including one for whom a 9 AM to 5 PM sleep schedule is the paradigm).

Plus the top hypothetical would probably be highly, highly unusual for one to actual accept as an offer. I would plan several hours before or after the service just to spend with them, so it wouldn't merely be a taxi service. Nonehtee


----------



## Scott1 (Apr 15, 2009)

There are some great ideas and observations here.

Inviting someone over for breakfast and then to church sounds great.

Primarily, ordinarily, I think the Lord has plenty of people you can be hospitable to close enough to you (in terms of commute) that the commute for them or you will not unduly distract from the sabbath day.

Are there any elderly, needy people near you who would appreciate the meal, fellowship and who might then go to the PCA/OPC church with you? (Try it, you might be surprised what God will do).


----------

